# XM's LIVE PERFORMANCE STUDIO IS OPENING ITS DOORS!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

XM's LIVE PERFORMANCE STUDIO IS OPENING ITS DOORS! 
On Tuesday, May 21, the doors swing open at XM's state-of-the-art performance studio in Washington, DC with a performance by modern Jazz legend Wynton Marsalis. 

EXPERIENCE THE STUDIO 
XM Live, a multi-function studio, will usher in the capability of hosting live performances, recordings for record labels and XM shows, mixing and remastering, and can accommodate up to 50 people, including a 40-piece orchestra. Like all XM studios, the performance suite is fully floating, eliminating any bleeding of sound to neighboring studios. XM's Live Performance Studio creates an environment that closely simulates a chamber concert hall. The space will draw musical artists from rock to opera, classical to country, bluegrass to blues to perform live concerts and record cuts. 

HEAR THE MODERN JAZZ LEGEND 
We've saved a seat for you to experience the thrill and magic of this performance on Real Jazz - XM 70 at 8 PM ET. You can hear Wynton's performance on this inaugural edition of Swing Seat, Wynton's ongoing series on Real Jazz which will chronicle his career, his influences, and his musical tastes. You will also be able to hear encore presentations of this performance the following day. 

Wynton Marsalis, a member of XM's Artist Family, has been hailed as the most outstanding jazz musician and trumpeter of his generation; has won nine Grammy Awards, in both the jazz and classical categories; the Pulitzer Prize for Music; and the George Foster Peabody Award; and was named by Time Magazine in 1996 as one of America's 25 most influential people. A composer and band leader, he has produced many acclaimed broadcast music specials and has sold 7 million records worldwide.


----------

